# What are MP3?



## baron (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not tech. savy and have a question.

I see that Monergism is offering free MP3, but they say you can not play them on a CD player. So wondering what are they and what do you play them on? Not that I have a CD player anyway.


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 7, 2013)

Some CD players _will_ play Mp3 files. An Mp3 is a compressed audio file format that will not require as much data to save it on a computer.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 7, 2013)

baron said:


> I'm not tech. savy and have a question.
> 
> I see that Monergism is offering free MP3, but they say you can not play them on a CD player. So wondering what are they and what do you play them on? Not that I have a CD player anyway.



It depends on how you burn the CD. If you burn it as a data CD, which allows for more MP3s, you can't play it on most CD players. There are a few that will even play data CDs. They probably had a lot of people burn them to a "data" CD and when they couldn't play them emailed Monergism. That's my guess anyways.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 7, 2013)

You play mp3s on a computer or on a device that uses similar technology, like an iPod. Since you're apparently on a computer, the chances are good you already have the technology to play an mp3 file. If by chance your computer didn't come with such software, you could download it for free.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 7, 2013)

Jack K said:


> You play mp3s on a computer or on a device that uses similar technology, like an iPod. Since you're apparently on a computer, the chances are good you already have the technology to play an mp3 file. If by chance your computer didn't come with such software, you could download it for free.


Yep, most computers and many smartphones come ready to do this.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 7, 2013)

If you want to want to convert formats, after you figure out the different ones and why they get used, try a free download named Audacity. I've converted many audio files using it.


----------



## baron (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. But I'm not sure what burning CD means or playing it on my computer. I have not replaced my speakers yet so I'm not able to listen to any thing on my computer. As far as my phone I only have 2.00 GB and so far have used 48% left.
As I stated I'm not high tech. at all. My 10 year old granddaughter had to set my so called smart phone for me.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2013)

John, see if this helps:

How to Convert MP3 to Audio CD Format | eHow.com


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 7, 2013)

baron said:


> I have not replaced my speakers yet so I'm not able to listen to any thing on my computer.


Machine will have a headphone jack so you could listen via headphones in the meantime.


----------

